
Lectures in Quantitative Economics with Julia [pdf] - gabegm
https://julia.quantecon.org/_downloads/pdf/quantitative_economics_with_julia.pdf
======
ArtWomb
Good stuff, thnx for posting ;)

Have heard JuliaLang is gaining mainstream acceptance in mathematical finance
across academia as well as the Fed, GS, Blackrock and other enterprises

